# Does the miscarriage pain continue until the bleeding stops?



## Schmelly

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to B&B and have found it very conforting to read through all your stories this weekend. I found out I was expecting for the first time last Wednesday and my husband and I were both delighted. However, I began bleeding heavily and cramping on Friday night and had to visit the on call doctor on Saturday. I know that I have miscarried but have to wait until my visit to EPAC on Wednesday to have this confirmed.:cry:

I just wondered if anyone can let me know how long the abdominal pains last? They're no longer severe like they were on Friday/Saturday, but they're making me feel quite 'pathetic' as I don't feel like moving around much and they get worse if I'm on my feet for any length of time. Will they stop when the bleeding stops?

Thank you all for being so open and honest in all your other threads. It really helps to know you're not alone!!!


----------



## carmen

:hugs:

Firstly sorry to hear that news.

You normally will have pain as long as the uterus is contracting, when i say pain i mean cramps that are uncomfortable.

When i had my missed miscarriage after taking pessaries i was in pain alot, but after it was like mensutration cramp and also in my lower back.

I hope everything goes o.k with your appointment on Wednesday.


----------



## Schmelly

Thank you for your reply and I'm sorry for your loss too.


----------



## logie68

Hi Schmelly. I have had 5 miscarriages over the past 18 months (to give you hope though, I also have a gorgeous 3 year old boy). It sounds like you might be quite early in your pregnancy? If so, the miscarriage will last 5-10 days usually and will be uncomfortable for a time. It should tail off though, just like a period. Hope this helps. Rest assured, miscarriage is more common than anyone thinks - 1 in 3 the statistics are now saying. Be strong and make sure you get all the support you deserve xx


----------



## Rumpskin

Hi Schmelly

So sorry about your loss lovely.

I started to bleed on a Thurs am and got the cramps by Friday lunchtime. I had them all night and they continued until Saturday tea time.

I guess everyone is different.

:hugs:


----------



## Schmelly

Thank you for all your replies. I'm so sorry to hear about your losses. I have a lot of respect (and big hugs!!!) particularly for anyone who has had to experience this more than once. However, it is also very comforting to know that other people have gone through a similar experience. I don't think you realise how common it is until you go through it yourself.:hugs:

Since posting my question this morning the bleeding has suddenly subsided to almost nothing and I have started to feel much brighter...a big relief after a painful and surreal weekend. Thankfully hubby is fantastic and has been very supportive.

I'm dreading my appointment on Wednesday. I know I have to go to check that everything is OK, but it feels pointless when I know the baby has gone. I have accepted that, but I still don't want to be told it (if that makes sense???).


----------



## xclairex

hi hun i had 2 mc and no what ur going thro but things do get better this site is prob the most reason i got over it we are all here for u if u need a chat


----------



## carmen

schmelly,

Its a shame that they couldn t give you an earlier appointment, when these kind of things happen you just need closure.

On Wednesday at least you will have the outcome and at least will be able to plan your next step.

Sending you :hugs:


----------



## Omi

I feel for you as ive gone thru a mc as well. You will get through it and your OH sounds great which is so important.

what you're saying makes perfect sense and hopefully you'll get some closure soon and be able to look towards the future,

All the best and :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tansey

Big hugs for you - I am currently on day 4 of an early MC but have almost finished bleeding and have hardly any pain now but I am very tired physically and emotionally. The first few days were almost unbearable. The pain one night had me nearly going to the hospital and I like to believe that I have quite a high pain threshhold! It happened so quickly but is over so quickly - so sad


----------



## Schmelly

Tansey...so sorry to hear your news. I hope the pain soon goes and you can begin your recovery. I am much brighter now and have been given the all-clear , physically.

Take care :hugs:


----------

